# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB ile Türkiye arasındaki ilişkilerin yasal çerçevesi

## ceydaaa

ab.jpgAB ile Türkiye arasındaki akdi ilişki bir Ortaklık Anlaşması ile temsil edilmektedir.

Ankara Ortaklık Anlaşması (Ankara Anlaşması) 1963 yılında Türkiye ile o zamanki AET arasında imzalanmıştır. Anlaşma 1 Aralık 1964te yürürlüğe girmiştir. 
Anlaşma özellikle iki tarafı ekonomik ve ticari konularda birbirine yaklaştıracak bir gümrük birliğinin kurulmasını öngörmüştür.

Ortaklık Anlaşması kapsamındaki başlıca kuruluşlar, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi ve Avrupa Parlamentosunun temsilcileri ile birlikte Ortaklık Konseyi ile Karma Parlamento Komisyonudur. Ortaklık Konseyi, AB Üyesi Devletlerin temsilcileri ile Türk yetkilileri bir araya getirmektedir.

Ortaklık Anlaşması Kasım 1970de imzalanan bir Ek Protokol ile tamamlanmıştır; Protokolde, Türkiye ile AET arasında dolaşım halinde olan mallar üzerindeki tarife ve kotaların kaldırılmasına ilişkin bir takvim belirlenmiştir.

1995 yılında Türkiye ile AB arasındaki ticari ilişkilere önemli katkısı olan Gümrük Birliği kurulmuştur (6 Mart 1995 tarihli 1/95 sayılı Türkiye  AB Ortaklık Konseyi Kararı). AB ile Türkiye arasındaki Gümrük Birliği, sadece tüm gümrük vergilerinin ve rüsumlarının kaldırılması, taraflar arasında miktara dayalı tüm kısıtlamaların yasaklanması ve üçüncü ülkelere ortak bir gümrük tarifesinin uygulanmasını değil; aynı zamanda Türkiyenin, fikri mülkiyet hukuku dahil olmak üzere ticaret ve rekabet politikalarını ABye uyumlu hale getirmesi gerekliliğini de içermektedir.

----------

